# Take Your Holiday on a Holiday



## smithdan (Jan 25, 2016)

The Kodak Brownie Holiday is a rather nice looking little brown plastic box that favors 127 rollfilm.  Remember my cousin having one of these, seemed pretty hi tech next to my Target 620.  This one was manufactured in late '55 so has a glass lens.







There are homemade videos on the net showing how to stuff 35mm film in these but..





..the ones I found don't position the film correctly leaving badly oof images from a camera not noted for sharpness anyway.   An empty plastic film can cut to fit  and formed under hot water..





is placed across the 127 sized film guide making a 35mm sized mask.  Suppose one could make the length closer to the 35mm format but I cut it out full width.





Cut the cap in half and with a little trimming it fits just the right size to keep the film in place.  Hot melt glue works and is easy to remove.





Tape the film can bottom over the red window.





Trim the leader to fit and tape it on the 127 sized spool. 





Now in the dark, pull out 1 1/2  to 2 ft. of film, cut it from the cassette and roll it up snugly





and tuck it in place.





Check that everything is in its proper place then put the back on the camera.

Advance the film 4 full turns for the first frame then 3 turns for the first 3 or so then 2 1/2 turns for the rest. You will hear the film clear the mask after the last exposure.
Of course, unload the camera in complete darkness.

OK, seems like a lot of fiddly stuff to do but it's a hobby.  127 film is now available for purchase anyway .

Pictures aren't that great from this thing  but they do have that charming (for some) Brownie softness.  Only loaded enough for 3 shots in case it didn't work.  Here's two..


----------



## limr (Jan 25, 2016)

Hmmm, very interesting, and that's a nice wide format. I've got a Holiday on my shelf and never quite knew what to do with it. It's a damn cute little thing and it's a shame to leave any camera on the shelf, not shooting it! I need to bookmark this thread and read through it more carefully when I have time to play.


----------



## timor (Jan 25, 2016)

Ho ho ! very interesting. I have one of this babes, but never though of converting to 35mm. Thanks for sharing your experience.
Please, post some picture taken with Holiday in Holga and Brownies thread.


----------



## smithdan (Jan 25, 2016)

limr said:


> Hmmm, very interesting, and that's a nice wide format. I've got a Holiday on my shelf and never quite knew what to do with it. It's a damn cute little thing and it's a shame to leave any camera on the shelf, not shooting it! I need to bookmark this thread and read through it more carefully when I have time to play.



Buying a couple of spools of 127 probably the best way to go.  Some folks have cut down 120 paper and all and rewound it on the 127 spools, frame #'s don't match though.  Cutting 120 and winding it up with old 127 paper possible too.  Lucky me, have Agfa developing reels that adjust to fit 127. 
Certainly a handsome devil, here posing with its matching flashgun.


----------



## smithdan (Jan 25, 2016)

timor said:


> Ho ho ! very interesting. I have one of this babes, but never though of converting to 35mm. Thanks for sharing your experience.
> Please, post some picture taken with Holiday in Holga and Brownies thread.



Give it a shot.
  Now that I know this works I'll reload and shoot some for your lo fi thread.


----------



## timor (Jan 26, 2016)

smithdan said:


> timor said:
> 
> 
> > Ho ho ! very interesting. I have one of this babes, but never though of converting to 35mm. Thanks for sharing your experience.
> ...


Thank you !


----------



## minicoop1985 (Jan 27, 2016)

limr said:


> it's a shame to leave any camera on the shelf, not shooting it!



Part of my collection are cameras from my grandparents. I don't shoot them for fear of breaking them or having them stolen, since that would be an absolute tragedy and they're irreplaceable (particularly my grandfather's XG-SE... Minolta only made the SE for a month before renaming).

This is a neat idea. I'd love to see some results from it.


----------



## Dany (Jan 28, 2016)

This Brownie Holiday Flash camera is very nice and seems to have had a great success.
Different variations were marketed.
Some without flash like the Brownie Holiday or the Brownie Bullet
Or this particular item from my collection that was dedicated to the Spanish speaking countries and called "Camara Brownie Chiquita "
Olle !


----------



## smithdan (Feb 1, 2016)

minicoop1985 said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > it's a shame to leave any camera on the shelf, not shooting it!
> ...



See your point MC, emotional attachments are important.  All of my oldies are junk store finds that are in rough shape to begin with.  Still, taking an old camera out on a shoot has a certain undiscribable  feeling when looking at the results.
A chunk of FP4 is at the moment in drip dry mode, looks like the silver lumps got arranged properly. I will scan and hopefully have some results from today's Holiday outing over on timor's lo-fi thread in the gallery/themes section.


----------



## timor (Feb 1, 2016)

smithdan said:


> A chunk of FP4 is at the moment in drip dry mode, looks like the silver lumps got arranged properly.


 Ha ha ! I like that description !


----------



## minicoop1985 (Feb 2, 2016)

smithdan said:


> See your point MC, emotional attachments are important.  All of my oldies are junk store finds that are in rough shape to begin with.  Still, taking an old camera out on a shoot has a certain undiscribable  feeling when looking at the results.
> A chunk of FP4 is at the moment in drip dry mode, looks like the silver lumps got arranged properly. I will scan and hopefully have some results from today's Holiday outing over on timor's lo-fi thread in the gallery/themes section.



I do enjoy shooting my Olympus OM-1n. I know that I won't hurt it-sucker's SOLID. I've also shot with a 120 Brownie for fun, and really wish my wife would let me shoot with her folding Brownie. Looks like a fun piece.


----------

